# Newby



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

hi i m new to this forum, my family and i own 10 head of qh's and we own a reining/cowhorse performance ranch.
ss


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome. Usually we post in Meet the community when your new...(Just for any Newbies reading this.)


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry...
ss


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome necomer, hope you have a brill time chatting bout your horses


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

hey barnrat, wake up!!!  this is meet the community!!!  

WELCOME TO THE FORUM SS!!!!

wherebouts are you from in kansas??? 

i'm here too!! bout 30 miles west of wichita...


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

barnrat said:


> welcome. Usually we post in Meet the community when your new...(Just for any Newbies reading this.)


????


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

kristy said:


> barnrat said:
> 
> 
> > welcome. Usually we post in Meet the community when your new...(Just for any Newbies reading this.)
> ...


This post was originally made in the Horse Forum Rules and Announcements section.

And welcome to the forum smart_slider


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Was wondering :lol: ...

Welcomes anyway 8)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

> This post was originally made in the Horse Forum Rules and Announcements section.


Ahh, I see. Thanks for clarifying!


----------

